
The Mystery of the Giant Planet Hidden In Our Solar System - hjw3001
http://gizmodo.com/#!5759865/the-mystery-of-the-giant-planet-hidden-in-our-solar-system
======
gus_massa
Link to the actual article: [http://m.gizmodo.com/5759865/the-mystery-of-the-
giant-planet...](http://m.gizmodo.com/5759865/the-mystery-of-the-giant-planet-
hidden-in-our-solar-system)

Note: From a fast reading of the article and the linked source, I think that
they don´t have strong evidence of the existence of the "planet".

Edit: Copying a comment from 0xdeadc0de (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2219621> )

 _No, there’s no proof of a giant planet in the outer solar system

[http://mblogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/02/14/n...](http://mblogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/02/14/no-
theres-no-proof-of-a-giant-planet-in-the-outer-solar-system/) _

------
atgm
It's really irritating how Gawker sites detect that I'm not in America and
force me to go to jp.gizmodo.com or jp.lifehacker.com, rendering the link
itself entirely useless.

